# NGD -Hevie Guitars Proto 8-1



## hevie7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally finished this one!!! I do have the complete build pics, but just haven't had time to post them in the build section. I will be doing that in the near future so keep an eye out for all the specs on this build. Special thanks to Alan Marcus and Jim Lewis (Strictly7) for all their support in making my guitar building dreams come to life. Also thanks to Darren Wilson (Decibel) for finalizing my logo that I designed. My logo guy will have my headstock logos done shortly, so in the meantime I threw the Universe logo on there for fun!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice  Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 4, 2012)

More pics NAOW!!!


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 4, 2012)

^


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 4, 2012)

It does look decibelish. Not that that's a bad thing. What's the scale length on this black beauty. Pickup? Wood combo? And post the pics!


----------



## theo (Dec 4, 2012)

wow, this looks pretty interesting!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 4, 2012)

congrats...

is "hevie" pronounced like heavy? if so, that would be so cool.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 6, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> congrats...
> 
> is "hevie" pronounced like heavy? if so, that would be so cool.



I think, considering the picture, it's pronounced heevie.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 6, 2012)

What. The. Fuck.

That looks awesome. Need moar


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words! WaffleTheEpic is correct on how hevie is pronounced Some specs are, Swamp Ash body, 6 piece Maple-Amazon Rosewood neck, SS frets, D Activator pu, and 20" radius on the board. Here's a couple more pics. I promise to have the entire build posted with lots of pics this weekend.








Brass string retainer and control cover were hand fabricated as well.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 6, 2012)

No pics of the front?! Quit being such a tease xD


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice. I like the ruggedness of your build. I am curious about that rough-looking area around the neck heel though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks a lot like a Decible Javelin. Did Darren have anything to with that?


----------



## L1ght (Dec 7, 2012)

Not particularly a fan of that headstock, but it's not ugly or anything. Flows nice with the guitar I think. I am however, a huge fan of everything else though lol. The D-Act's must really scream in that swamp ash!


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 7, 2012)

The headstock isn't my thing, but that body es extremely decibel guitars shaped, back carve is obviously different, but the front and shape overall doesn't scream originality

i dare say you should not persue this under your guitar name less you want the all mighty flaming of a life time, 

not a threat, but that shape does look very ripped from Darren's work


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sepultorture, out of curiosity have you ever asked Darren if he took any "flaming" from Nevborn or Parker guitars? Konfyouzd, have you ever noticed that a Fender Strat's body shape looks alot like an Ibanez RG body with some slight modifications? ESP has a guitar that resembles a Les Paul to a tee, in case you haven't noticed!!! No disrepect to anyone, but the list could go on and on. I have an Ibanez 7620 that I heavily modified at least 15 years prior to Decibel Guitars even existed that resembles a Nevborn and a Parker more than a Javelin, but upon first sight people are gonna say "that looks alot like a Javelin". Am I a huge fan of the Javelin shape? Sure! Have I wanted a Nevborn since the first day I saw Meshuggah playing them? Sure! Are Parker guitars cutting edge, and do they have a killer body shape? Definately! Opinions, opinions, opinions!! I probably should have never used the Neutrik locking either. That wasn't pointed out, but if you check out Decibel Guitars you'll notice he uses them as well!!! Did I get that idea from Darren? Of course.


----------



## Cremated (Dec 7, 2012)

So... What's up with that heel? And is the neck some sord of version of thr IPNP?


----------



## mphsc (Dec 7, 2012)

^ not sure if I should like your comment or not, but you have a valid point.


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 7, 2012)

Cremated- The heel is roughly hand carved and is something that I will be incorporating in all my builds. Could be the heel or any other part of the guitar that gets the gouge. This is an example of a different model with a rough belly carve. 




This one will be in the build section soon as well.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 7, 2012)

y u no moar pictures?


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 7, 2012)

Clearly this is an Ibanez Octiverse.



Nice build mate! Looks pretty interesting.

I agree, more pictures are needed.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 7, 2012)

That hand carve stuff is a thin line between amateur looking and new and exciting looking, I think you can pull off the latter, moar pics!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 7, 2012)

hevie7 said:


> Cremated- The heel is roughly hand carved and is something that I will be incorporating in all my builds. Could be the heel or any other part of the guitar that gets the gouge. This is an example of a different model with a rough belly carve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, WHAT the hell is THAT? Moar pics plz!

Also: is that a hickory fretboard I see?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 7, 2012)

hey everyone draws inspiration and works from it, but at the same time yours doesn't seam inspired by so much as it looks like a javelin, to a tee


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 8, 2012)

We all have opinions, and I'd like to thank you for yours Sepultorture! Yes, celticelk, that is a hickory fretboard you see. My next two builds (a 7, and 8string) will be sporting hickory fretboards. Grown right here in Ohio.


----------



## abadonae (Dec 8, 2012)

Mate, drop pics and stop being a hussy! We're all waiting!


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 8, 2012)

abadonae said:


> Mate, drop pics and stop being a hussy! We're all waiting!


 Not a problem, I will get out tomorrow and get some outdoor pics.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 10, 2012)

Though like I said, I does look a lot like the decibel, it is nice to see more 8's that aren't just the run of the mill superstrat shape. I see your point about taking "inspiration" from other ideas, but it may be beneficial to really think what you can do to make it your own. Decibel is very innovative and original, and it's a fine line between inspiration and copying- not that I'm accusing you.
I also realize the huge undertaking of starting your own business and with something like guitars, we critics pull no punches- that can be rough. 
So i want to encourage you and make these recommendations for you to atleast think about. You want to set your self up for success and your better off putting your own spin on your influences than copying. 
Also, you're slacking with the pics.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 10, 2012)

Where are these pics we were promised three days ago?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2012)

Comparing a superstrat to a strat isn't quite a fair comparison when what you've built looks EXACTLY like one of Darren's designs barring the headstock. That was cute, though.


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 10, 2012)

^I was trying to be nice but yeah. 
I just want to encourage you to not be afraid to try your own ideas or put your own spin on your influences. There's no telling what cool things you'll come up with!


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 10, 2012)

hevie7 said:


> Cremated- The heel is roughly hand carved and is something that I will be incorporating in all my builds. Could be the heel or any other part of the guitar that gets the gouge. This is an example of a different model with a rough belly carve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









awkwarrrrrd.

Looks like it was just the javelin that you seemed "inspired" by its just Darrens guitars in general.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 10, 2012)

i really can't see why you guys are fussing over the Decibel influence so much 
we haven't even seen proper pics yet but from what i can see these guitars are certainly not copies of Darrens designs.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't see anyone complaining about the millions of RG body shape ripoffs, or the single cut rip offs, from every luthier who's ever posted their work here.


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a finalized routing template for those of you that seem to love comparison shots. 




For those who do seem to have interest in my builds, and I do apreciate the kind words, I will have pics tomorrow. I got some Mercury Magnetics goodies in the mail today and had to get them to my amp guy so I was short on time today. Below is a pic of the carving process.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 10, 2012)

i dunno brother these are still far too close darrens works, i mean not one but almost two guitars with striking resemblances. i will wait for more detailed pics, but i still see more of darrens works than your own spin

i await final product with tonnes of pics before i give my full 2 cents


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2012)

There's a big difference between copying a company w which you could never compete and copying a small business man...


----------



## celticelk (Dec 10, 2012)

Koloss85 said:


> Decibel is very innovative and original



Look, Darren does fine work and I respect his artistry, but look at the design image that signalgrey posted and find me something that's "innovative and original." It's a single-cutaway electric guitar. In terms of functional design, it's almost identical to Leo's original Telecaster. And the aesthetic flourishes, while interesting, are neither innovative nor original - go look at some of the guitars that Fernandes built for Reeves Gabrels a number of years back. Or a Parker. Or a violin. Can we grow a little perspective, please?


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 10, 2012)

^the fact is that though we haven't seen much final product, the designs are just too similar. Anyone with eyes can see that. It isn't a matter of relative "perspective".
When it comes to something like boutique guitars-ergs at that-its a very small niche market. From a business stand point, its becomes about what sets you apart from the other guys; in other words, why should the customer go with you? What makes your product special?
Oni has the amazing e-scale and curved frets; dell'isola has his own take on classic shapes, integrating his love for fine leathers and exotic tone woods; decibel has that signature ergonomic shape...
I get what you're saying about other brands and I'm not saying every new builder has to come up with a new crazy idea.
All I'm suggesting is that he'd be better off, especially from a business standpoint, atleast putting his own spin and identity on his influences.

For example, as you can see from my name, I like meshuggah. If I decided start a band and call it "megushah", and to record an album and call it "Colos"-people may see that as unoriginal. "copying if you will"-even if I have some quality songs. 
You'll be much better off doing your own thing, while integrated your influences while coming up with something, all your own. 
This being music and art, forms of self-expression, I also think there's more fulfillment and satisfaction in that.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 11, 2012)

You people are fucking awful.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't believe you guys are giving this guy so much shit and have yet to see a picture of what the guitars actually look like.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see subtle originality.

More so than the copymachines.

I mean RAN's headstocks look like caparisons, ESP's Eclipse look like Les Pauls, ESP's SV's look like RR's, Ibbies look like Huf... never mind that last one.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 11, 2012)

Top image is hevie body super imposed on decibel AMS

then followed by a list of super strat designs popular around these parts.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 11, 2012)

My point, apparently, has been missed. I was commenting not so much on the resemblance of the Hevie to the Javelin as much as the hyperbole of calling Darren an "innovative and original" builder. Again, show me something that's innovative about the Javelin design, in functional terms. "Innovative" in my mind is the Steinberger TransTrem, or the B-Bender, or some of the various auto-tuning or multiple-tuning systems we've seen over the years.

And as for original, well, ask Darren:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/6025-guitar-design-idea-javelin.html

(I found this thread *after* my previous post, BTW.)

Just to be clear, I'm not saying that Darren's guitars are *bad*: there are an awful lot of very traditional guitars out there that are beautiful, well-built, and exceptionally playable, and there are also a lot of ideas that I'd classify as "innovative and original" that nevertheless get roundly dismissed here as "bad" (see the comment thread on Tosin's Toone, for example). I'd just like to see a little more depth of reflection in the discussions 'round here. I may be tilting at windmills, but fuck, everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 11, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> i dunno brother these are still far too close darrens works, i mean not one but almost two guitars with striking resemblances. i will wait for more detailed pics, but i still see more of darrens works than your own spin
> 
> i await final product with tonnes of pics before i give my full 2 cents



Here's some food for thought:

Darren designed the logo for Hevie. That obviously means he has an idea of what his guitars look like. If Darren had any complaints about that, do you think he would have designed a logo for him?

More importantly, considering the obvious rhetoric behind that question, don't you think it's a bit silly that you're defending Decibel/taking a shot at Hevie when clearly there is no good reason to do so as Darren is fine with it?


----------



## Koloss85 (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess I haven't communicated my points well enough. I won't keep on though. 
I see where celtic and others coming from. 
But this is a forum-we can discuss these things even if we see things alittle differently right? You don't HAVE to agree with me; or be insulted because of my suggestions. I haven't attacked hevie or anyone.....yet.
Still, we're getting carried away with not much final product-just a prototype and template.
I do feel I've kept my criticisms constructive and encouraging, though.


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Pics as promised.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 11, 2012)

I like, how much.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 11, 2012)

With a beveled edge that'd be perfect for me.

Great stuff!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Dec 12, 2012)

Everything about that guitar looks huge. I also notice a conspicuous lack of strap buttons.


----------



## Quitty (Dec 12, 2012)

Care to elaborate a bit on that neck heel?..
We usually get attempts at smoothing it out while it seems you've gone about it the other way around, i'd love to hear why.

And no, mind you guys, it doesn't look like a Javelin at this point. Maybe a cross between a Javelin and a Daemoness. Definitely digging it.


----------



## codycarter (Dec 12, 2012)

This looks like the most uncomfortable guitar ever. Everything looks super think, the neck looks like a plank, a thick plank, the rib cut looks sharp, the heel looks like a cheese grater, and the fret board goes way farther than it probably should.

I can see where you are going with this, and it could be a great build, but in my honest opinion you need to work on it


----------



## celticelk (Dec 12, 2012)

codycarter said:


> This looks like the most uncomfortable guitar ever. Everything looks super think, the neck looks like a plank, a thick plank, the rib cut looks sharp, the heel looks like a cheese grater, and the fret board goes way farther than it probably should.
> 
> I can see where you are going with this, and it could be a great build, but in my honest opinion you need to work on it



Not everyone likes paper-thin bodies. Or necks, for that matter - this doesn't look much different from the profile on my OAF 8-string. Did you consider that possibly a customer requested that profile?


----------



## abandonist (Dec 12, 2012)

I absolutely hate super thin necks.


----------



## Draceius (Dec 12, 2012)

abandonist said:


> I absolutely hate super thin necks.



That's nice, each to their own, guitarists pretty much embody this, every guitarist is picky about what they like on their guitars.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I was providing the counterpoint to the dude up there that said he hates what he thinks looks like a thicker neck...


----------



## Rojne (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks a lil' bit too bulky for my taste, but the craftsmenship is there! 
Keep it up!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think the neck looks thick, it's just flat with a bevel, sorta like Strandberg Endurnecks without the uh... slanting to the flat edge.

I'm curious about the heel though, that doesn't look too comfortable. I love the body shape though, but I bet that sucker is heavy! (weight wise)


----------



## codycarter (Dec 12, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Not everyone likes paper-thin bodies. Or necks, for that matter - this doesn't look much different from the profile on my OAF 8-string. Did you consider that possibly a customer requested that profile?



IMO I prefer thick necks, I was just explaining to someone on here that I prefer dean necks vs ibanez. What I was trying to get at was that the neck looked like a thick uncontoured plank of wood. That's exactly what my necks look like before I start to shave out the shoulders. But if that's what you like, more power to you 

Moral of my original post: this guitar looks unfinished, uncomfortable, and heavy.
I'm not trying to bash this guitar, I'm just speculating that this guitar looks unfinished.


----------



## hevie7 (Dec 12, 2012)

The body is actually 1/8 " thinner than a standard 1.75" body with the upper part of the body being almost a half inch thinner. The overall shape of the body is 1/4" smaller all around compared to an RG7620 with the exception of the upper horn which is almost an inch longer. Weight wise I would be willing to bet it's lighter than a RG7620 and that's with a solid piece of .375" thick 7075 aircraft grade aluminum running in place of a truss rod. Future models will be lighter since I will be using Titanium. As far as the neck heel goes the entire neck is the same thickness until you reach the 21st fret, there for "technically" there's no heel to "grate" your hand off!! In the pic of a 7 string build build below you can see a different version of a neck heel. No two builds will ever be the same, it will be the customers preferance on how deep the belly carve is, body thickness, rough heel carve or smoothed heel etc. That's what makes a custom guitar in my eyes. Possibilities are endless!! Comfort wise the whole idea of hand carving a guitar body is to FORM it to your body. I can assure you that I did many tests with foam and Pine to do just that. Please keep the comments coming, good or bad because some have been extremely entertaining Thanks for that!


----------



## jwade (Dec 13, 2012)

Not a big fan of the headstock, but the rest I love. Immediate first thought was Meshuggah + Parker. Nice work man.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 13, 2012)

jwade said:


> Not a big fan of the headstock, but the rest I love. Immediate first thought was Meshuggah + Parker. Nice work man.



I actually had the same thought that the horn looked like something off a Parker Fly. xD

I liked the headstock, but I feel it got ruined with the Ibanez sticker :B


----------



## codycarter (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope no one thinks I was insulting this build 
I actually rather like it, looks very sharp and edgy. The bottom horn and headstock are really stand out and creative.

Now tell me about the neck profile


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the rough neck heels but I can kind of see where you're coming from with the uniqueness of each build. If I were to get one of these built I would definitely want a round neck profile and smooth heel. I like the shape, though.


----------

